# Monster PowerNet 200 Troubleshooting



## jimfelder

I am really sorry but I could not find any other help on the internet. I thought maybe someone in this Forum would know about these things and/or own them. This also pertains to home theatre, computers, electricity, networking, etc.

What I think my main problem is has to do with my home wiring. A lot of my outlets are not grounded. That causes noise and interference. I was having wireless problems with my Apple TV and my computer. It was not consistent and would become very slow. 

Then I found out about these wonderful PowerNet 200 "internet anywhere". They turn your electric wiring into a home network. You connect one to you router and others to your devices (blueray player with wifi, apple tv, computer, gaming, etc.) I bought 4 of these and all was well for a few weeks. Then today suddenly I had not connection to the network in my bedroom which is on the other side of the house. I then lost connection in the living room where my TV, DVD, apple tv, stereo, etc. are. In the manual of these devices it says that lights, appliances, cell phones and the like can cause noise and interference. Well that's the same problem I was having with wifi.

S at this point I'm at the utmost frustration. Does anyone have any experience in this situation. My next step is to get an electrician here to take a look at my situation and see if he can help and how much green stuff I'll have to fork out.

Again, I didn't know or couldn't find any place else to try to get help. Thanks for any feedback you might have.

Jim


----------



## Harpmaker

Hi JIm, welcome to the forum! :wave:

Don't feel sorry! This is the place for this post. :T

If your Powernet 200 system was working for weeks and then stopped working something has changed over that time. 

Have you added any new devices or appliances that plug into your electrical grid?

Did you change the outlet your Powernet's are plugged into?

Did you start using a surpressed buss bar or power-strip with any of the Powernets?

I would also recommend contacting Monster and discussing the problem with them:
http://www.monstercable.com/service/


----------

